# My old and new tank setup pictures! Feedback greatly welcomed, so have a close look!



## Knight~Ryder (Dec 2, 2007)

*Here are my old and new tank set up pictures, I know my tank seems quite bright. I used seaview on the back of my tank, made a HUGE difference. I know you can't see all the fish in my tank, but they are there! I am not a professional picture taker, so these pictures don't do justice on how it really looks.

I wouldn't mind getting feedback. Good or Bad. Suggestions would be nice on how I can make the tank even better, maybe with some bigger plants.

As you can see on the left side I have a big rock like ornament with some plants around. I notice my fish don't go there as often, they stay on the right side of the tank? Is this because of the flow by my filter?

Anyhow enjoy.*

Old set up.




































New set up (I put another glowing plant in, also brought out the plants 
to the middle, instead of the back.) 1 glowing plant sitting on
top of the big rock ornamant as well


----------



## hvc801 (Mar 18, 2008)

I'm actually looking at these pics from my cell phone and they look great. Me personally I love bright fish tanks. all in all looks good to me. about the filter current I don't think that's why because my fish don't seem to mind the current.


----------



## Knight~Ryder (Dec 2, 2007)

There were more views and posts, and now they have been erased, whoever posted in this thread, can you please repost it, so I can see what was said before. Thank you


----------



## oliesminis (May 7, 2007)

great looking tank, well done. love the effect of the background.


----------

